# Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]



## PCGH-Redaktion (1. April 2010)

*Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige] gefragt. Beachten Sie dabei unsere Forenregeln.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]


----------



## timee95 (1. April 2010)

*Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Fast hätte ichs geglaubt.
Aber man kommt schon relativ schnell drauf.
Auf jeden fall sehr originell


----------



## konstantinkk (1. April 2010)

*Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Sicher, dass die Fotos nicht in Photshop entstanden sind? 
EDIT: Habt ihr sogar den Beschreibungstext von den alten PCGH-Versionen geklaut?


----------



## HolySh!t (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Zufällig kommt die Meldung am 1. April


----------



## ArnoGK (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Also welche Frau kauft sich ein 690 II ? 

Und wenn diese einen Partner hat schmeißt der das Ding sicher aus dem Fenster [würd ich zumindest machen ]

Ich finde es schrecklich oder einfach nur um lachen


----------



## Amigo (1. April 2010)

*Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Na ihr traut euch was, aber finde ich ansich top bzw. vorrangig wohl eher die weiblichen User! 

Für meinen Geschmack() würden ein paar schwarze oder dunkle Akzente dem Case ganz gut tun, ein Blumenmuster, Herzen, ihr wisst schon! 
Ich glaub so komplett in pink ist es den meisten "Kunden" schon wieder zu knallig.

€: ^^


Spoiler



Da war der Artikel unkommentiert und nu!? 
April, April... 
Ich las meinen Post mal so stehen!


----------



## ClareQuilty (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

April, April!


----------



## FortunaGamer (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Das ist mal eine Farbe. Da bekomme ich selber Augenkrebs:ulgy: Wem es gefällt das sind bestimmt nicht so viele so es recht sein.


----------



## TheRealBecks (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Totaler Dummfug, denn was soll man mit einem pinken Gehäuse?! Jeder weiß doch, dass noch die pinken Mainboards, pinke Lüfter und pinke Monitore auf dem Markt fehlen, damit das ganze eine runde, pinke Sache ergibt! Aber wenn diese Teile noch auf den Markt kommen sollten, kaufe ich es mki sofort - das betont nämlich meine innere, feminine Seite!

Um meinen Vorredner zu zitieren: :ulgy:! XD und wem das noch nicht reicht:


----------



## KlawWarYoshi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



ClareQuilty schrieb:


> April, April!



ich hoffe es doch sehr,
sonst sehen wir hier den neusten Ladenhüter


----------



## DiE_FiesE_FliesE (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

*Hurb* ... 

April, April 

Wenn PCGH das aber doch ernst meint : Bietet´s doch im Bundle mit nem ESC Mainboard an, passt dann farblich und erzeugt sicher auch beim letzten Brechreiz


----------



## Gast20140707_3 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Sexy will ich haben 100% das ist doch einhingucker (angeben)


----------



## TheOnLY (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Auf dem kleinen Bild sieht man rechts am Rand vom Case, dass es eig. weiß bzw Silber ist. Klare Photoshoparbeit, aber guter Scherz. Hab ich geglaubt bis ich mir die Bilder mal genauer angesehen hab


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

das wär doch mal was,
klar ist ja der 1 ,aber man könnte mal darüber nachdenken.
das gehäuse könnte noch einige herzchen und liebesbrief motive drauf haben.das wärs


----------



## NCphalon (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Mich hats etwas stutzig gemacht, dass ihr gesagt habt dass die Lüftungsschlitze fehlen obwohl auf den Fotos welche drauf sin xD


----------



## konstantinkk (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



NCphalon schrieb:


> Mich hats etwas stutzig gemacht, dass ihr gesagt habt dass die Lüftungsschlitze fehlen obwohl auf den Fotos welche drauf sin xD


Dafür haben sie doch ne Erklährung geliefert. Auf den Bildern ist nähmlich die angebliche Vorabversion zu sehen.


----------



## NCphalon (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ja aber die Erkenntnis dass es en Aprilscherz is blieb


----------



## Mettsemmel (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ihr hättet wenigstens n paar Akzente nicht-rosa lassen können, anstatt alles gleich zu machen. Sogar diese chromfarbenen Plastik-Schienen sind rosa und diese runden Gummidinger auf der Rückseite, die für WaKüschläuche gedacht sind^^ (Ich weiß, klingt alles sehr unprofessionell xD)


----------



## pr0g (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Schick.
Der Scherz von Planet3dNow! ist auch gut:
Fermi soll von der EU wegen zu hohem Stromverbrauch verboten werden


----------



## f3rr1s (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

schickes Teil


----------



## FloH 31 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Wenigstens mal nen konsequent umgesetztes Case. (auch innen rosa)


----------



## NCphalon (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Dass Fermi von der EU verboten wird kann ich mir sogar vorstellen^^ Wenn die schon drann sin 100W Glühbirnen aus dem Markt zu tilgen werden se die Fermis wahrscheinlich verbrennen^^ (Was net wirklich aufwendig wär, Lüfter aus, Furmark an )


----------



## -<I am weasel>- (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



f3rr1s schrieb:


> schickes Teil




das sagst du so einfach, meine freundin liegt mir in den ohren das sie es haben will, wie soll ich ihr erklären ohne das sie mich abschlachtet, das es ein aprilscherz ist?


----------



## CrimsoN 2.0 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Was ist das...?

Außer Extrem Hässlich^^


----------



## NCphalon (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

@derBasti: Selberlacken xD


----------



## Takeshi Vokuhila (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Na das ist ja mal total _stilvoll_, absolut _ohne Klischee_ und wirklich _sehr elegante, feminime Formsprache._


Keine Frau, der man so etwas hinstellt, wird sich auch nur annähernd ernst genommen fühlen. Das ist in etwa so als würde man an ein Gehäuse "für Männer" dreitausend leuchtende Rohre, blinkende Lichter, Tarnfarbenaufdrucke usw. dranmachen... halt moment mal... das gibt's ja tatsächlich ... und der Scheiß wird auch noch gekauft 



€dit sagt: Okay, hab erst jetzt gesehen dass wir mittlerweise 1. April haben  . Angesichts von dem vielen Schrott den Hersteller allerdings auf den Markt werfen verzeihe ich mir meine Leichtgläubigkeit.


----------



## Kamrum (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Gut gemacht  April , April xD


----------



## Myrkvidr (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Wunderschön & geschmackvoll!!!

Wenn ihr jetzt noch Aopen (?) dazu berreden könnt, nochmal dieses Mainboard mit rosa PCB (war das nicht irgendein alter So. 775 Chipsatz?) neu aufzulegen, sieht's aus wie aus einem Guss!

Und auch die PCGH-Silentwings-rosa-Edition freue ich mich auch schon tierisch!!!


----------



## mathal84 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april april


----------



## Madz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Geiler Aprilscherz.....


----------



## mathal84 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

E-Mail-Porto

besser


----------



## tayna (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

man schaue auf das datum 
allerdings ist schon auffällig, daß, sobald die hersteler etwas für frauen machen wollen, die farbe pink unweigerlich in den vordergrund tritt


----------



## Zsinj (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ja wenn heut nicht der erste vierte wäre....


----------



## PixelSign (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



Zsinj schrieb:


> Ja wenn heut nicht der erste vierte wäre....



da is wann dran  das gehäuse wurde auch bloß mit photoshop pink gefärbt...


----------



## norse (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



PixelSign schrieb:


> da is wann dran  das gehäuse wurde auch bloß mit photoshop pink gefärbt...



und das leider recht schlecht  erkennt man gut an den ehemals schwarzen Schlauchdurchführungen sowie den eingefärbten Schatten unten da wo das Netzteil reinkommt.

SChade eigentlich!


----------



## PixelSign (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



norse schrieb:


> und das leider recht schlecht  erkennt man gut an den ehemals schwarzen Schlauchdurchführungen sowie den eingefärbten Schatten unten da wo das Netzteil reinkommt.
> 
> SChade eigentlich!



naja für nen aprilscherz reichts ja


----------



## MidwayCV41 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Für einen Aprilscherz sehr kreativlos.


----------



## stromer007 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Jaja, der erste April.  Dafür habe ich mir nur die Überschrift durchlesen müssen und ich wusste bescheid.
Ich habe den Artikel aber trotzdem geklickt, weil ich mir eure Photoshop-versuche nicht entgehen lassen wollte. Respekt


----------



## Einfachich (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ja also Orginell wäre es ja....
Ich glaub damit wäre Pchg das erste Lager was ganz öffentlich ..Frauen unterstützt 

April April.-...


----------



## Plinius (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

sobald meine freundin aufsteht zeige ich ihr das teil ... und sie wird es garantiert haben wollen...

also gnade euch gott wenn das ein aprilscherz ist xD 

so sehr ich persönlich pink nicht mag...cool ausschauen tuts schon ^^

*daumendrück* dass es echt ist ^^

salut


----------



## Madz (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Pink mit weiss wäre sicher auch nicht schlecht. ^^


----------



## Phili_E (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Das Ostergeschenk für meine Freundin... lol


----------



## AJ83 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Sehr lustig.

ich hätte da bestimmt jemand der das DING haben will...

Paris Hilton!

da könnt ihr dann auch 1200 euro verlangen von Paris...

aber meine Freundin steht eher auf ihr Schönes weiß-rotes LG Notebook also auf so einen pinken Kasten.


----------



## rebel4life (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Noch keinem aufgefallen, dass hier noch kein Mod geschrieben hat?


----------



## FuTuRe51 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

ja und denkste die werden jetzt schon raushauen  das des nen scherz ist ?^^

aber danke PCGH jetzt hab ich ein neues projekt zum moden des bekommt den meine bessere hälfte.


----------



## DZapi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Hmm meine freundin hätte sich das sicher gewünscht ^^


----------



## Jarafi (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Das ist doch sicher ein Aprilscherz, wer kauft den sowas


----------



## NGamers (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Welcher arme PCGH-Redakteur durfte hier WOCHENLANG die gesamte Parbpalette studieren, nur um das wirklich HÄSSLICHSTE pink ausfindig zu machen?

Das ist nicht nur Pink, das ist VISUELLE VERGEWALTIGUNG 


PS: Wie wärs mit einer Hello Kitty PCGH Sonderedition? Die Gesichter der PCGH-Redakteure als Hello Kitty geschminkt auf sie Seite gedruckt?


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Entweder nen toller April-Scherz oder bei PCGH drehn sie jetzt alle völlig durch.


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ein genialer Aprilscherz! Hab beim anblick der Fotos nen Lachanfall bekommen.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ich kann nur sicher sagen, dass es sich beim Gehäuse 100% nicht um das *schwarze *CM 690 II handelt, das einfach via Photoshop nur PINK gefärbt wurde. Denkt mal darüber nach...


----------



## jets28 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

01/04 aber ihr hättet wenigstens noch paar strasssteine draufmachen können :p


----------



## Master451 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

wenns nicht das schwarze war, dann musste wohl das weiße PCGH-Gehäuse dran glauben und in Photoshop entstellt werden...

(obwohl man für nen Aprilscherz durchaus auch ein weißes gehäuse mal echt pink hätte lackieren können, dann irgendwie noch für nen guten zweck versteigern oder ins Museum stellen)


----------



## tt7crocodiles (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



Grell_Sutcliff schrieb:


> Ein genialer Aprilscherz! Hab beim anblick der Fotos nen Lachanfall bekommen.


Lachanfall? Ich hätte fast Bluthochdruck bekommen, wäre das kein Aprilscherz. 
Fremdschämen für einige Individuen meines Geschlechts habe ich schon  

Aber die Idee mit farbigen Gehäusen an sich ist nicht schlecht, wollt ihr nicht mal Raven2 im schicken smaragd- oder grass-grün rausbringen?  Dies würd ich kaufen


----------



## jaramund (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sicher sagen, dass es sich beim Gehäuse 100% nicht um das *schwarze *CM 690 II handelt, das einfach via Photoshop nur PINK gefärbt wurde. Denkt mal darüber nach...



wieviel musstet ihr dem Praktikanten zahlen damit er das macht?

wenn ich richtig sehe ist der Stecker des Stromkabels (wohin auch immer der führen soll) auch rosa...... das scheint mir sehr unrealistisch hierfür extra welche zu produzieren


----------



## TSchaK (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Ich kann nur sicher sagen, dass es sich beim Gehäuse 100% nicht um das *schwarze *CM 690 II handelt, das einfach via Photoshop nur PINK gefärbt wurde. Denkt mal darüber nach...


es wurde das *WEIßE* genommen welches wirklich um lackiert wurde?

egal wie oder was...ein Aprilscherz denn so einen Mist würdet ihr doch ne wirklich bauen?!
zumal da noch die Lüftungsschlitze weg sollten...


----------



## Einer von Vielen (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

April, April
Aber wer lackiert dieses Gehäuse freiwillig in einem so hässlichen Pink!?


----------



## Summerboy85 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Mei, das is ma derbe geil  .

Passt perfekt zum rosa Plüschsofa von Dieter & Detlef.


----------



## Grilgan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Nur für Frauen dieses Case? Verdammt. Ich hätte auf jeden Fall eines gekauft. Aber unter diesen Umständen..


----------



## Hektor123 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Noch nicht im Preisvergleich gelistet?


----------



## Hademe (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ihr habt vor kurzen einen Artikel über die hässlichste Hardware aus Communitysicht gemacht. Fällt euch da nicht auf das 90% der Produkte aus diesem Artikel ebenfalls Pink waren und DESHALB zu hässlicher Hardware erklärt wurden.


----------



## SaKuL (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Könnte man nicht für ein Verbot von sonem zeug sorgen, das geht ja garnicht...


----------



## Foetus (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

heute glaub ich euch gar nichts ^^


----------



## heArd (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

April, April


----------



## -Phoenix- (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

geiles Teil...muss ich gleich bestellen


----------



## Progs-ID (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



-Phoenix- schrieb:


> geiles Teil...muss ich gleich bestellen


Me too.


----------



## lalaker (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Also das ist doch hoffentlich ein schlechter Aprilscherz.

Ein eigentlich schönes Gehäuse so verpfuschen


----------



## Grav3 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

HAHA... Witz komm raus... Nice try...


----------



## mksu (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Looooooooooooooooooooooool!!!

Der war mal echt gut!


----------



## kenji_91 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

ach das ist doch süß : >
wenn ihr es perfekt machen wollt, müsst ihr noch Hello Kitty miteinbeziehen


----------



## DAEF13 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ich dachte schon, was hier jetzt los ist 

Aber wenn ich hier keinen Kalender gehabt hätte...


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

hallo leute.

das mesh gitter an der front hätte schwarz bleiben solln oder schwarz lackiert hätte solln und dan wäre das nen richtig geiles weibsn gehäuse geworden.

der pink ton ist richtig getroffen sieht alle fälle hochwertig aus...
aber ich sags nochmal...das mesh gitter an der front hätte schwarz sein müssen.
(aktuel sieht es so aus als wäre das gehäuse in nen pink farbtopf gefallen)

aber vieleicht kann man das ja noch ändern.

moment das ist doch bestimmt nen april schärz oder


----------



## TheGamler (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



> Da diese inzwischen ausverkauft ist



Was bei dem Gehäuse ganz sicher nicht passieren wird


----------



## -Fux- (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

jaja...der erste April 
Wer war heute schon auf chip.de?


----------



## fosi1978 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Da fehlt noch ein Schmuckkästchen in 5 1/4 " unterm Brenner


----------



## schneihennerje (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Lol heut ist der 1. April


----------



## Citynomad (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Oh man... für den Fake braucht man ja nicht mal Photoshop... obwohl's damit einfacher geht... weißer Tower ist ne super Grundlage und da einfach ne pinke Ebene mit Transparenz drüber... oder einfach bei Farbfilter... nen individuellen drüber


----------



## energy85 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Also ich find die Farbe ned übel... wen ich meiner Freundin einen Pc zusammenstellen würde wär es auf alle fälle dieses Gehäuse! Warum soll den auch nicht mal Hardware für Frauen rauskommen? Die spielen genauso wie wir! Überlegt mal so Jungs... wer hat den die Arbeit damit wenn die Freundin/Frau nicht zufrieden ist mit ihren Gehäuse? Dann müssen wir uns darum kümmern es abzuschleifen und zu lackieren!


----------



## alm0st (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Zu dumm dass die normalerweise grauen Kabel für den Gehäuse USB Port auch pink sind...


----------



## TAZ (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Da hat ja jemand richtige Photoshop-Skills...


----------



## alm0st (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



TAZ schrieb:


> Da hat ja jemand richtige Photoshop-Skills...



Nö, zu verpixelt und zu viele Details die nicht passen. Hätte man besser machen können


----------



## ooomarco (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ich bin drauf reingefallen


----------



## konstantinkk (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Wo bleiben die Änderungen an den Lüftern? 
-ansonsten aber ein überzeugender Aprilscherz


----------



## Dirksen (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

ich auch


----------



## VinD (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



R.e.A.c.T. schrieb:


> Nö, zu verpixelt und zu viele Details die nicht passen. Hätte man besser machen können


sieht man besonders gut an den Nicht-Mehr-Schwarzen Kabeln im inneren ;D


----------



## alm0st (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



VinD schrieb:


> sieht man besonders gut an den Nicht-Mehr-Schwarzen Kabeln im inneren ;D



Man beachte mal das rote SATA Kabel... erstaunlich wie kräfitg das Rot auf einmal wirkt


----------



## nichtraucher91 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Geil wär's wenn das kein Aprilscherz ist 

lg
nichtraucher91


----------



## tt7crocodiles (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Photoshop-Skills hin oder her, fürn 1. April reichts allemal


----------



## Wonderwanda (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Schade, dass das nur ein Aprilscherz ist.
Ich hätte das Gehäuse SOFORT gekauft.


----------



## Rosstaeuscher (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

APRIL APRIL !!!!!



OBWOHL....es gibt ja auch eine Pinke Playstation...

Mfg


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Da kann ein lila Mainboard von ECS Elitegroup rein. 
Kein anderer Mobo-Hersteller kommt auf die Idee, so eine hässliche Farbe zu verwenden.


----------



## k1337oris (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

sorry, an den kabeln sieht man dass ihr einfach nen farbfilter verwendet. zum glück gibts das ding nicht in echt, sonst würde meine freundin das haben wollen xD


----------



## Jever_Pilsener (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Es gibt in echt pinke PC-Gehäuse, wenn auch nicht dieses. Ich habe mal eins bei Caseking gesehen und das war nicht am 1.4.


----------



## Miikosch (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



k1337oris schrieb:


> sorry, an den kabeln sieht man dass ihr einfach nen farbfilter verwendet. zum glück gibts das ding nicht in echt, sonst würde meine freundin das haben wollen xD



nicht nur an den Kabeln, auch an den schrauben ^^ au ja die frauen wären gleich feuer und flamme gewesen xD


----------



## Gnome (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Wuhu April April @ PCGH....der war schlecht....einfachn Farbfilter anwenden is ja derbe mies


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Auch wenn ich eine Frau wäre: NEIN! ich würde so ein pinkes Ding NIE kaufen!
Ich würde mal sagen, hört auf das Ding zu produzieren es kostet euch nur unnötig Geld!
Wenns einer kaufen würde dann nur wenn er es kaputt machen will oder falsch gepolt ist! 

Also ihr könntet ja von mir aus so was grau-metalisches machen sieht meiner Meinung nach auch schöner und edler aus als komplett schwarz!

MfG
SolidBadBoy


----------



## Johnny05 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Hallo Jungs von PCGH,netter April-Scherz,wäre auch fast drauf reingefallen,aber dann fiel mein Blick auf den Kalender....


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

April,April 
Diesmal war er etwas zu leicht zu erraten  , ansonsten aber nicht schlecht


----------



## XXTREME (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



SolidBadBoy schrieb:


> Auch wenn ich eine Frau wäre: NEIN! ich würde so ein pinkes Ding NIE kaufen!
> Ich würde mal sagen, hört auf das Ding zu produzieren es kostet euch nur unnötig Geld!
> Wenns einer kaufen würde dann nur wenn er es kaputt machen will oder falsch gepolt ist!
> 
> ...




Bist du so naiv oder tust du nur so???  aber passt schon, du bist ja auch ein Media Markt Fan


----------



## SolidBadBoy (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



XXTREME schrieb:


> Bist du so naiv oder tust du nur so???  aber passt schon, du bist ja auch ein Media Markt Fan




Hey natürlich bin ist mit mir alles in Ordnung  aber komm schon wieviele frauen würden sowas schon kaufen?! und vorallem wieviele frauen haben ahnung von PC zusammenschrauben?! Wenn die dinger nicht bei Media Markt oder so als kompletter PC angeboten werden kaufts sich kein Weib sowas!
Außer sie bitte ihren freund ihr das zusammenzubauen! 

mfg
solid


----------



## DAEF13 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Warum zeigt ihe jetzt noch das Innenleben? 
Damit wir glauben, dass ihr es doch ernst meint


----------



## FiRsT_WaVe (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

1. Aprilscherz ftw
2. Die Frau die sich so ein ding aus Technischem interesse heraus kauft wird das chase wohl  ihrem Freund geben der es dann für Sie Schwarz lackiert


----------



## Wadde (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Für ne Freundin, die Technik intressiert ist, währe das Perfekt geschenk


----------



## guidodungel (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

100%iger Aprilscherz!!!
So etwas hässliches kann nicht ernst gemeint sein!?


----------



## Sonic51 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

...nun ja den ein oder anderen warmen Bruder gibbet bestimmt auch, der sich so ein teil holen würde


----------



## type_o (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Jo, das kann nur nen Aprilscherz sein!
Komplett Pink geht ja ma gar ne, da fehlen Akzente!
Habt wohl die Idee aus'm Forum, da gibet es ja einige pinkfarbene Case, welche auch geil aussehen.
Diesen, fast schon Big Tower, kann man sich nicht in der Farbe hinstellen.

Fazit: APRIL, APRIL!!


----------



## RaggaMuffin (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

ich würde das case nehmen aber nur wen das mesh gitter schwarz wäre.
das würde richtig goil aussehen.


----------



## Naennon (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

geil ich hab so lange auf dieses Gehäuse gewartet, endlich!!!!

wann kann man das bestellen?


----------



## Hackman (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Ich hoffe das ist kein Aprilscherz, ich möchte eins kaufen!


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Eine Hello-Kity-Lizenz war uns leider zu teuer und wurde uns außerdem von Depeche Mode weggeschnappt... 
Depeche Mode schließen Millionen-Deal mit “Hello Kitty” | depechemode.de


----------



## majorguns (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

OMG Augenkrebs ^^ Ich hoffe das war nur der alljährliche Aprilscherz


----------



## mixxed_up (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Fast hätte ichs geglaubt. Und ich hab mich von Planet 3D Now aufs Korn nehmen lassen und auch noch ne News draus gemacht.


----------



## ATIFan22 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

ALso das Gehäuse muss ich natürlich sofort haben 
Du solltest weniger mixxed up trinken mixxed up


----------



## alphasoldier2k9 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

....fehlt nur noch ein regenbogen logo auf dem gehäuse....also voll luwhcs..


----------



## Hugo78 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Eine Hello-Kity-Lizenz war uns leider zu teuer und wurde uns außerdem von Depeche Mode weggeschnappt...
> Depeche Mode schließen Millionen-Deal mit “Hello Kitty” | depechemode.de



Die US Armee hat auch eine, könntet ja mal mit dennen verhandeln. 
Ein paar Blümchen braucht das Case aber in jedem Fall, und einen plüsch Überzug!!!


----------



## Taitan (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

sexistisch und geschmacklos. Egal ob Aprilscherz oder nicht.


----------



## Einer von Vielen (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die US Armee hat auch eine, könntet ja mal mit dennen verhandeln.
> Ein paar Blümchen braucht das Case aber in jedem Fall, und einen plüsch Überzug!!!



Is ja mal voll schw**! Wenn der sich gerne zum Affen machen will, dann bitte


----------



## feivel (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

aber jetzt kommt bestimmt einer drauf, das tatsächlich in die tat umzusetzen


----------



## ghostadmin (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

So PCGH Leute, jetzt seid nicht so. Der 1. April ist bald um. Wolltet ihr uns damit jetzt nur verarschen oder ist dieses Case euer Ernst?


----------



## Hugo78 (1. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



Einer von Vielen schrieb:


> Is ja mal voll schw**! Wenn der sich gerne zum Affen machen will, dann bitte


Man muss diesen Aprilscherz doch voll mitspielen, ansonst macht es keinen Spaß.


----------



## tt7crocodiles (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



Wadde schrieb:


> Für ne Freundin, die Technik intressiert ist, währe das Perfekt geschenk


Nö, ich würde meinen Freund für so was umbringen 

aber eine berechtigte Frage:


ghostadmin schrieb:


> So PCGH Leute, jetzt seid nicht so. Der 1. April ist bald um. Wolltet ihr uns damit jetzt nur verarschen oder ist dieses Case euer Ernst?


----------



## abene (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Na ja, Männer werden woll Frauen nie verstehen und umgekehrt.


----------



## PCGH_Andreas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Um nicht mit einer Klagewelle wegen Augenkrebs überrannt zu werden, sehen wir nun doch davon ab ein solches Gehäuse auf den Markt zu bringen.


----------



## quantenslipstream (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Kann ich nachvollziehen. 
Wer hat denn für die Bilder des Cases Photoshop missbraucht?


----------



## rebel4life (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Der mitm RS Account, wer denn sonst? 


gulli.com - news - Szeneseiten ärgern GVU, GEMA, Rasch & proMedia

Der mit der Hotline wäre auch nicht schlecht gewesen.


----------



## Iceananas (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

hm, also meine freundin würde ausflippen bei dem ding.. schade, nächstes mal ^^


----------



## gentest29 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Muss aber kein Aprilscherz sein, siehe hier.
Der Cinderrella-Tower, ein Traum für jede Prinzessin.

rexstone > Hardware > Gehäuse & Stromversorgung > Midi/Minitower > ATX > Zignum Cinderella DREAM Pink - PC Gehäuse MidiTower 4x5.25" 6x3.5" 420W ATX USB Audio


----------



## Gast20150401 (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Naja......glaube eher ist was für die jüngere Generation.Glaube kaum das eine erwachsene Frau sich so ein krasses Pink holt.
Das Gehäuse selbst ist okay.Die Silentlüfter auch.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



quantenslipstream schrieb:


> Wer hat denn für die Bilder des Cases Photoshop missbraucht?



Das war ich 

Ein Update mit der eigentlichen "Überraschung" folgt später... in Wirklichkeit wird die PCGH-Edition nämlich lila und nicht pink


----------



## guidodungel (2. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Da bleibt nur noch eines:


----------



## Annabell (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

 Ein Glück, dass das ein Scherz war. Das wäre ja ein schreckliches Gehäuse. Warum gibt es nur das Vorurteil, dass alle Frauen die Farbe pink mögen?


----------



## kero81 (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Scherz???? Ich dachte schon das wäre der neue Hello Kitty Mod von Nobbi... 

Gruß Kero


----------



## guidodungel (4. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

*reinschleich*

Jetzt muss ich mal was dazu schreiben (ICH = die bessere Hälfte von guidodungel )

Abgesehen davon, ob es nun ein Aprilscherz war oder nicht ... Mir gefällt das Gehäuse nicht 

Generell gehören rosa/pink etc. schon zu meinen Lieblingsfarben  Aber das ist zuuuu heftig.

Mir wäre zb. ein schwarzer (metallic od. nicht is egal) Untergrund mit pinken u. rosa Applikationen und eventuell etwas 'blingbling' hier und da viel lieber als ein rein pinkes Gehäuse.

Toll würde ich auch einen weißes Gehäuse mit rosa u. pinken bzw. lila Blumenmuster finden 

DAS würde ICH zb. kaufen, ob für mich od. für meine Tochter später mal 

LG und ein schönes Osterfest 


*undwiederrausschleich*


----------



## PCGH_Raff (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



Annabell schrieb:


> Ein Glück, dass das ein Scherz war. Das wäre ja ein schreckliches Gehäuse. Warum gibt es nur das Vorurteil, dass alle Frauen die Farbe pink mögen?



Weil es (gefühlt?) die meisten mögen. Und solche, die es mögen, stellen das auch immer fein in Form von Kleidung/Accessoires zur Schau ... brrr. Mein Weibchen hasst Pink ebenfalls, und das ist gut so. 

MfG,
Raff


----------



## Grell_Sutcliff (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



kero81 schrieb:


> Scherz???? Ich dachte schon das wäre der neue Hello Kitty Mod von Nobbi...
> 
> Gruß Kero


Ich dachte das Pinke Gayhäuse wär die neueste Version von Barbie's Traumhaus?!


----------



## Miikosch (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

In weiß siehts echt gut aus obwohl die ersten pics eher nach grau aussahen^^


----------



## mdevil666 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Wieso in Weiß? Den Tower finde ich ja klasse, die leisen Kühler der PCGH-Edition wären auch toll, aber in Weiß - niemals. Hat mich bei dem Netzteil in der PCGH-Edition schon gestört. Ich fordere schwarze PCGH-Editionen!


----------



## DAEF13 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



mdevil666 schrieb:


> Wieso in Weiß? Den Tower finde ich ja klasse, die leisen Kühler der PCGH-Edition wären auch toll, aber in Weiß - niemals. Hat mich bei dem Netzteil in der PCGH-Edition schon gestört. Ich fordere schwarze PCGH-Editionen!



Wenn es schwarz wäre, dann würde es überhaupt keinen Unterschied zu den normalen Versionen geben, und zwar bei jeder PCGH-Edition, weil das Netzteil wäre ein normales BeQuiet Netzteil, der Lüfter wäre ein ganz normaler, tunter geregelter Sharkoon (?) Lüfter, und das Gehäuse wäre ein normales Coolermaster Gehäuse...

@Topic:

Ooch Schade, pink ist doch soo eine Schöne Farbe - *NIIIICHT*


----------



## bofri (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Bleiben die Lüfteröffnungen im Seitenteil oder wird das noch geändert sowie bei der ersten PCGH-Edition? Ich fände es super, war damals einer der Hauptgründe mir das Gehäuse zu holen. 
Sollte es noch mit geschlossenem Seitenteil kommen, ist es so gut wie gekauft.


----------



## PCGH_Daniel_W (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



bofri schrieb:


> Bleiben die Lüfteröffnungen im Seitenteil oder wird das noch geändert sowie bei der ersten PCGH-Edition? Ich fände es super, war damals einer der Hauptgründe mir das Gehäuse zu holen.
> Sollte es noch mit geschlossenem Seitenteil kommen, ist es so gut wie gekauft.



Das Seitenteil wird wieder geschlossen sein. Clean Optik


----------



## violinista7000 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



Myrkvidr schrieb:


> Wunderschön & geschmackvoll!!!
> 
> Wenn ihr jetzt noch Aopen (?) dazu berreden könnt, nochmal dieses Mainboard mit rosa PCB (war das nicht irgendein alter So. 775 Chipsatz?) neu aufzulegen, sieht's aus wie aus einem Guss!
> 
> Und auch die PCGH-Silentwings-rosa-Edition freue ich mich auch schon tierisch!!!



Noch besser wäre ein PCGH-Frauen PC gleich in Pink! 

Trotzdem gibt es einige Hersteller, die so was ernst meinen. 

Siehe Link:

Caseking.de » Gehäuse » IN WIN » IN WIN Allure Design Mini-Tower - white


----------



## Lios Nudin (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Kann mir bitte einer sagen, wie groß der Abstand zwischen der rechten Seitenwand und dem Mainboard-Träger ist?
Ich möchte auf der Höhe der CPU in der linken Seitenwand einen Lüfter anbringen und befürchte, dass mit einem Tower Kühler die Breite des Gehäuses nicht ausreicht.


----------



## Miikosch (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Wenns die weiße Version zu kaufen gäbe, würde ich sie mir wahrscheinlich anschaffen, da mir mein xigmatek (white) nicht mehr gefällt^^


----------



## Schnibbel (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



PCGH_Daniel_W schrieb:


> Das Seitenteil wird wieder geschlossen sein. Clean Optik


Auch die rechte Seite mit diesem kleinen 80mm Lüfter Loch?


----------



## violinista7000 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



Hugo78 schrieb:


> Die US Armee hat auch eine, könntet ja mal mit dennen verhandeln.
> Ein paar Blümchen braucht das Case aber in jedem Fall, und einen plüsch Überzug!!!



LOL  Ich kann jetzt in (Un)Ruhe sterben! Ich hab alles gesehen! 

Edit:

Hier noch mehr in pink:

Speed-Link SL-6535-SPI Strike2 Gaming Pad - pink
Saitek Expressions Keyboard - Pink Butterfly
Saitek Slim Keyboard - pink
Saitek Notebook Optical Mouse - pink


----------



## ShortyLimits (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

war ja klar


----------



## Manny G. (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

O mein Gott!
In Pink ist das wirklich überflüssig...


----------



## job314403 (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

OMG Nuttengehäuse


----------



## _Snaker_ (6. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

das weiße schaut sehr nice aus. auch das pinke gehäuse hätte sicher den ein oder anderen abnehmer gefunden, ich hätts für die freundin bestellt 
vll nochmal überlegen, ob ihr nicht eine kleine special auflage mit ein paar streng limitierten pinken gehäuse releasen wollt? ^^


----------



## miagi.pl (7. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*



> Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen


wieso nur fuer frauen, ich denke einige homosexuelle maenner und vll drag queens bzw. transvestiten wuerde so ein gehaeuse auch gefallen?!

wobei um ehrlich zu sein das ist so der massen scheusslig und absolut stillos das ich mir nicht vorstellen kann das ein menschliches oder irgend ein anderes wesen das gut finden kann...

mal ehrlich pink ... omg so widerlich! haettet ihr wenigstens ein rotes raus gebracht das haette ich ja noch verstehen koennen.


----------



## Einfachich (7. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Finde es in Weiß echt schön vor allem wenn man da noch mit ein paar Spielerein Licht mit in das Gehäuse bringt


----------



## Gast20150401 (7. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Das Pinke ist echt der Hammer.......für Babypuppenspieler,sieht genauso aus wie das Spielzeugs dazu.

Das weiße würd mich schon interressieren,aber bin raucher,wird bestimmt schnell gelb.......schade.


----------



## Wadde (7. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Die weiße PCGH Edition ist irgendwie nicht so weiß wie die erste CM 690 PCGh Edition, an manchen Stellen ist diese irgendwie Grau.


----------



## NCphalon (9. April 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Bringt dochma den ultimativen Frauentower (wie Frauenpower xD) auf den Markt, der von den Userinnen hier mitgestaltet wird


----------



## Das Daub (6. Mai 2010)

*AW: Pinke PCGH-Edition für Frauen: Cooler Master CM 690 II [Anzeige]*

Hi PCGH-Redaktion.
Könnt ihr mir sagen wann der Tower auf den Markt kommt und bringt ihr vieleicht auch eine neue PCGH-GraKa und einen neuen PCGH-Ram mit DDR3 raus?
Fänd ich cool.
Hey, ein PCGH-Mainboard für AMD und Intel in weiß fänd ich cool.
RAM und GraKa auch in weiß.


----------

